# GT: Denver Nuggets @ Los Angeles Clippers



## melo4life

*Denver Nuggets (39-36)*

*VS*









*Los Angeles Clippers (37-37)*
*
When: Saturday April 7th, 10:30pm
Where: Staples Center, LA
Last Time They Met: LA @ Denver, Denver win 103-88. Corey Maggette had 22 points, 12 rebounds, 2 steals. Carmelo Anthony had 33 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals. Camby had 6 blocks. Reggie Evans had 14 rebounds. JR had 23 points.*

*Line-ups:*












































































*
Key Players:*









*Elton Brand*









*Carmelo Anthony*

*Elton Brand has been the dominant force in the Clippers battle to make the final spots in the playoffs. Carmelo was the scoring force in the last quarter against the Mavericks, and grabbed the game winning steal when Dirk tried to pass the ball to Stackhouse in the corner.
*



> The Denver Nuggets could give themselves a big push toward their fourth consecutive playoff appearance when they visit the Los Angeles Clippers on Saturday.
> 
> Denver (39-36) has a 1 1/2 game lead over the Clippers (37-37) for the seventh spot in the Western Conference standings, and trail the sixth-place Los Angeles Lakers by just one-half game. All three teams are trying to fend off the Golden State Warriors, who are in ninth place - one game back of the Clippers.
> 
> The Nuggets have seven games left in the regular season while the Clippers have eight. The Lakers and Warriors each have six contests remaining.
> 
> Denver comes into Saturday's game having won four straight, including a 75-71 victory over the Dallas Mavericks on Friday. The Nuggets shot a dismal 35.5 percent from the field and the 75 points were a season low, but Carmelo Anthony stole Dirk Nowitzki's pass and hit two free throws with nine seconds left to seal the win.


Key Notes: If Denver win this match, they will take the 6th spot in the playoff race from the LA Lakers.


----------



## Sliccat

Very important game... Denver wins this, and they're basically in the playoffs.


----------



## Your Answer

MUST WIN is an under statement....Lets go out and get this one!!


----------



## shaunliv

good luck Denver fans, we (Clipps & Nuggs) always have entertaining games and appear to be building a rivalry. may the refs let the PLAYERS decide the game!


----------



## melo4life

Tight game so far, first timeout to the Clippers, Nuggets down 1, 19-20 ; 4:31 remaining in the first.

Carmelo has 4 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 1 block.
AI has 6 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist.
Blake has 5 points, 2 assists.
Nene and Camby have 2 points each.


----------



## melo4life

Camby needs to get in there and grab some rebounds, the Clippers nearly have more offensive rebounds that the total amount of our rebounds, and we need to cut down on our turnovers big time, giving them too many oppurtunities. The Clippers already have 5 steals.


----------



## melo4life

End of the 1st quarter, not a good end to the term. Denver down by 5. 

Carmelo has 6 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist, 1 block.
Camby has 2 points, 1 rebound, 3 assists, 1 steal.
AI has 9 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist.
Blake has 5 points, 2 assists.

We need to pick up our game, and cut down on the turnovers. We are also getting dominated in the rebounds.


----------



## melo4life

The Clippers are getting way too many second chance oppurtunities by getting the offensive rebounds, getting quite annoying. We really need to wake up, the Clippers are up by 13 now, on a 8-0 run.


----------



## Sliccat

Clippers killing them.


----------



## Your Answer

That and1 by Melo was just nasty.

The Nuggets are just playing very sloppy right now maybe fatigue from the Dallas game? But this is far from over, what they need to do is start cutting into that lead and get it with in like 6 by the half and it will be a new ball game


----------



## melo4life

We have finally scored in the second quarter, Carmelo made the running jumper and got the contact. But missed the free throw.


----------



## melo4life

WE NEED TO GET THE DEFENSIVE REBOUNDS, I DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I HAVE TO SAY IT. We are getting absolutely dominated in the rebounds, we need to get the boards if we want to win.


----------



## Your Answer

NENE heating up!


----------



## Your Answer

Goddamnit MELO! you work your *** off get the hard earned basket and than you act like a fool and get a Technical, you got the bucket shutup and keep workin, we didnt need that!


----------



## melo4life

That's a lot better, Carmelo grabbing the offensive rebounds, shooting well, but just got a tech foul on him. Mobley just missed the technical free throw.


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo not having a good night from the free throw line so far, 1 from 3, but playing really well. Denver starting to lift their game. Getting the rebounds and steals which are turning into goals. But not shooting too well from the 3pt line, 1/6 as I speak.


----------



## Sliccat

great comeback from the nuggets, they were down 15, now 4.


----------



## melo4life

Timeout LA. Denver down by 4, with 2:53 remaining in the 2nd term.

Carmelo has 15 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 1 block.
Nene has 6 points, 2 rebounds.
AI has 11 points.
Blake has 5 points, 5 assists.


----------



## melo4life

Najera makes the layup, assist to Carmelo. Offensive foul on Maggette. Things turning our way. Our free throw shooting needs some work, AI at the line hits 1 of 2, Denver shooting 5-9 at the stripe.


----------



## Your Answer

Great Block by Camby
Lousy Pass by Blake


----------



## melo4life

Blake hits a big three near the halftime buzzer.


----------



## Your Answer

Blake makes up for it with a Trey to close the half.

Nuggets down 3, they played a great second half of that 2nd qtr. Im telling you when this team wants to they can play great defense, they gave up a lil within the last min and half in that qtr but be4 that they had some great defensive stops.

Whole new ball game now.


----------



## melo4life

Halftime. Good comeback by the Nuggets, down by 3.

Carmelo has 15 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block.
AI has 12 points, 2 assists.
Blake has 8 points, 5 assists.
Najera has 6 points, 3 rebounds.

Great end to the half, Denver really picked up their game. We just need to cut down on the turnovers. Going to be a great second half. CMON NUGGETS !!!


----------



## Your Answer

I just want to say if anyone has the opportunity to switch from cable to Direct TV I highly recomend it, I jus did and with the premium package they give you all these sport channels from out of market areas and one of the channels i get with it is Alltitude so I get all the nuggets coverage from their home network instead of sometimes having to watch it with the opposing teams broadcasters on League Pass. Living in NY i think thats awesome to be able to get a channel out of places like Denver Atlanta (get all the braves games) and all over the country:cheers:


----------



## Sliccat

nuggets have the lead, great job, hope they stay up.


----------



## Your Answer

Sliccat said:


> nuggets have the lead, great job, hope they stay up.


They are playing very well right now, comin out with a lot of energy.

Clippers only points in the qtr so far are those 2 free throws, no fgs


----------



## melo4life

I just saw the Stats for the Nets/Wizards game, that was bloody crazy, Two triple doubles for the Nets in one game. VC 46 points, 16 rebounds, 10 asssists, 3 blocks. Kidd 10 points, 16 rebounds, 18 assists, 4 steals. Man those stats are crazy, 16 rebounds for a guard.


----------



## melo4life

Just as I said that, Carmelo dishes to Camby for the monster jam. Denver up 1. Timeout Clippers. They're scared.


----------



## Sliccat

> bloody carzy


Just noticed your from australia.


----------



## melo4life

:lol: Geez thanks. :lol: I was typing a bit too fast. :lol:


----------



## melo4life

The Nuggets game isn't on tv, was Camby's dunk just then big?? Cause the live stats says Slam Dunk and doesn't usually say that if it isn't big.


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo hits a big three, Clippers miss, Denver take it up the court with a 4 point lead. Carmelo misses a turnaround jumper, and at the other end Najera gets the shooting foul against him.


----------



## melo4life

Denver starting to slow down, now facing a 2 point deficit. AI hits a 3, Mobley makes a reverse layup, shooting foul on Hart. Najera at the line. Misses the first


----------



## melo4life

Denver have all of a sudden just stopped, missing shots, and now Clippers are up by 6... DENVER CAN GET REALLY FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Your Answer

melo4life said:


> Denver have all of a sudden just stopped, missing shots, and now Clippers are up by 6... DENVER CAN GET REALLY FRUSTRATING.


NENE going out early in the 3rd with 4 fouls had a lot to do with that it really hurt our momenteum hopefully he can come in, in the 4th and stay in there without getting anymore.


----------



## melo4life

OMG NAJERA, TECH FOUL. This is really frustrating, all of a sudden Denver are down by 8 points and look like they want to lose this game. Down by 10 points now.


----------



## melo4life

Melo's Answer said:


> NENE going out early in the 3rd with 4 fouls had a lot to do with that it really hurt our momenteum hopefully he can come in, in the 4th and stay in there without getting anymore.


If NENE was our momentum then we need him back on, otherwise we have lost this game this quarter.


----------



## Your Answer

Blake got rangeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hahahaha to bad it was after the buzzer


----------



## Your Answer

We need a strong start to the 4th qtr here, start controling the tempo.


----------



## Your Answer

I like it! Str8 into NENE to start the qtr


----------



## melo4life

Not a good quarter by the Nuggets, down by 8. We lost momentum and now the Clippers have a good lead going into the last, we need all of our starters back on so we can produce a lead, which can hopefully lead onto the win.

Carmelo has 18 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists.
Camby has 4 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 3 blocks.
Iverson has 17 points, 4 assists.
Blake has 8 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists.

We need to cut down on the turnovers if we want to win, and grab the big rebounds. Our three point shooting isn't very good at the moment, only 4/12, but we need to take the wide open shots, not rush, and just settle down.


----------



## Your Answer

damnit to hell, HORRIBLE DEFENSE by JR Smith causes NENE to get his 5th foul. JR just totally left his man.


----------



## melo4life

Nene is on 5 fouls now.


----------



## melo4life

JR is on the board now, first basket for him. Shooting foul on Camby. Carmelo back into the game for JR. Kaman hits the first, misses the second, Blake misses the long jumper. Kleiza misses the 3 pointer, shooting foul on Melo. This is pathetic, we can't shoot three's tonight so why shoot them, take it too the hole.


----------



## Your Answer

BIG 3 by AI to pull us with in 5.

Klezia just committed a foul on the other end tho, not sure if its shooting yet they went to commercial


----------



## melo4life

Okay I'll take that back, AI hits a 3. On the other end Kleiza gets the foul. Timeout. Denver down by 5 points, 8:22 left in the last quarter. We need to grab the rebounds, and shoot well from the free throw line, if we had shot better from the line, then it would be a tied game, or we could be infront.


----------



## Your Answer

GREAT HUSTLE by Klezia on a play that should of resulted in a turnover but instead resulted in an AI bucket. GREAT WORK!


----------



## melo4life

Offensive foul on Camby, Clippers miss, Camby grabs boards. Kleiza misses, AI offensive rebound, makes the jumper. Clippers miss, Camby grabs the boards. Shooting foul on Maggette. That's better, more pressure, and the rebounding is getting a lot better. Our free throws our killing us at the moment.


----------



## melo4life

Another bad effort on the defensive end, Clippers getting to many second chance points. Maggette at the line, misses the second. Carmelo misses a jumper, Kleiza misses the tip in. Kaman misses, AI grabs boards. Jump-ball violation on Maggette. 

Is it our ball??


----------



## melo4life

We are risking Nene, he has 5 fouls and he comes in for Kleiza.


----------



## Your Answer

ANOTHER HUGE 3 BY AI!!!

TIE GAME!

scratch that clippers just scored 

Down 2


----------



## Your Answer

great steal by Melo and fast break dunk

Tie game again


----------



## Your Answer

Just like that were down 4 again

a lil over 2 to go


----------



## melo4life

Iverson hits a big three to tie the game. Great rebounding by Nene. Carmelo steals the ball from Maggette, and dunks it. Tied game again. Brand gets the tip in, steals the ball AI dishes to Maggette for the dunk. At this stage of the game we have to keep control of the ball, to important to lose possession like that.


----------



## melo4life

Kleiza is back into the game, maybe Karl wants some three's. Carmelo goes 2 for 2 at the line, 2 point game. Scrap that, Kaman hits, 4 point game.


----------



## Your Answer

Nuggets down 2 after 2 melo free throws.

1:10 left in the game 
Clippers Ball
10 seconds left on the shot clock after the timeout


----------



## melo4life

AI drives to the hoop for the finger roll. 1:31 remaining.


----------



## Your Answer

Shotclock violation

Nuggets ball down 2
1:06 left to play


----------



## melo4life

SHOT CLOCK VIOLATION. Our ball. Maggette off.


----------



## Your Answer

AI with the bucket!!!!

Tie game
57 seconds left
Clippers ball


----------



## melo4life

AI HITS. TIED BALL GAME. Timeout Clippers, 57 seconds left, we need to put pressure on them to force the miss, and we need rebounders.


----------



## Your Answer

need a stop here!


----------



## melo4life

Iverson has been huge in the last quarter, hit some big shots that have kept us in the game. CMON NUGGETS THIS IS OURS.


----------



## melo4life

Missed, but Brand on the offensive boards..... GRRRRR


----------



## melo4life

CMON NUGGETS, THEY MISSED BUT NO REBOUNDERS !!!!! GRRRRR...... our ball, 24 seconds remaining. Down by 2.


----------



## Your Answer

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

KLEZIAS first 3 of the game is to take the lead with 15 seconds left 

NOW PLAY DEFENSE


----------



## melo4life

Kleza hits the 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melo4life

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO Nuggets up by 1, Timeout Clippers. 16 second left, WE NEED A STOP.


----------



## Sliccat

Kleiza For Threeeee!!!!!1


----------



## Sliccat

Great ****, he was 0-7 before that.

Hell yeah!


----------



## Your Answer

DENVER GETS THE STEAL!!!

AIs goin to the line with 4 seconds left


----------



## melo4life

AI with the steal !!!!!!


----------



## melo4life

WOHOOO AI going to the line. AI Coming up clutch, WOOOO


----------



## Your Answer

NUGGETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

hell of an effort in the 4th qtr!!!

2 clutch FTs by AI at the end of the game

GREAT WIN FELLAS GREAT WIN!!


----------



## melo4life

AI Hits both. Up by 3, either OT or a win for us. DEFENSE !!!!!


----------



## melo4life

We Win !!!!!


----------



## melo4life

We Win !!!!!! Wooooooohhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Your Answer

Time to update them Magic Numbers :yay:


----------



## melo4life

Go Nuggets !!! Great Stuff !! AI Baby, Coming Up Clutch Again !!!!! Wooohoooooo Im Sooo Happy !!


----------



## Sliccat

That was awesome. 

The thing is, they play at such high and low levels. They were down by fifteen, then up four, then down ten... If they could just play they way they played when they were making comebacks all the time, there wouldn't be any problems.

Great win though, that was exciting.


----------



## melo4life

Great stuff by the Nuggets, AI grabbing the game winning steal. Denver win 96-93, another win when scoring sub 100. 3 in a row for that topic, and 5 in a row baby !! We on a roll !!!

Carmelo had 23 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.
AI had 34 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists. (Game winning steal !!)
Camby had 4 points, 9 rebounds, 4 assists, 5 blocks.
Blake had 10 points, 3 rebounds, 10 assists.

*GREAT WORK NUGGETS !!! NOW IT'S TIME TO BEAT THE OTHER LA TEAM AT HOME ON MONDAY, ANOTHER HUGE GAME !!*


----------



## melo4life

Denver now in 6th spot, AI scored 17 of his 34 in the last quarter, great effort buddy, and the whole Nuggets team, WELL DONE!!


----------



## meloshow

oh man its a good feeling. doesnt get much better then this. we are playing some white hot ball at the moment. i would seriously be confident of winning against any time right now. call me over-confident but damn this is awesome wahoooo!


----------



## melo4life

I know how ya feel bro, I feel exactly the same way, it's soo good to see the Nuggets playing like they are at the moment. There were a few mistake and stuff made today, like our free throw shooting, and our defense, but we are winning !!!


----------



## southnc

These are the kinds of come-back wins that builds confidence, going into the playoffs. At one point (in the 1st half), they were down a double-digit deficit; but, they rallied before half-time and closed the gap to just 3 points. That builds confidence. Especially after the emotional win against the Mavs.

Monday's Laker game should be a blast.


----------



## NugzFan

great great great win!!!


----------

